# Question about Squirrels



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

Was out hunting yesterday and got a couple nice squirrels. when I was cleaning them the females had really light purple guts. What would cause that.to happen. Been hunting for 30 plus years and never seen that before.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe they were feeding on some wild grapes ,Did u get them around any Grapevine tangles?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

iceman71 said:


> Was out hunting yesterday and got a couple nice squirrels. when I was cleaning them the females had really light purple guts. What would cause that.to happen. Been hunting for 30 plus years and never seen that before.


This would be a good question for a ODNR Biologist. Please post your answer if you follow up on this.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Id say its the squirrels diet before you shot it. The first one I ever killed had orange stomach contents from having eaten mushy crabtree apples over the winter.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I too have seen the purple guts & never gave it much thought. It would be interesting to know, but I'm guessing that it is the diet.


----------

